# Lezioni d'amore/L'animale morente



## Old Rocknroll (12 Maggio 2009)

visto ieri. non ho letto il libro di Roth.
Mi è piaciuto molto, ma molto. Emozioni, sensazioni di deja vu, di vita vissuta. La commedia umana dei sentimenti, della vita, della morte. Con un Ben Kingsley strepitoso, comprimari altrettanto bravi. Stupenda colonna sonora. Perfetta fotografia. Insomma mi sono goduto due ore di grande cinema. Seguendo il suggerimento di una cara amica che adora Roth e che mi ha consigliato da tempo il libro, ora provvedo.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> visto ieri. non ho letto il libro di Roth.
> Mi è piaciuto molto, ma molto. Emozioni, sensazioni di deja vu, di vita vissuta. La commedia umana dei sentimenti, della vita, della morte. Con un Ben Kingsley strepitoso, comprimari altrettanto bravi. Stupenda colonna sonora. Perfetta fotografia. Insomma mi sono goduto due ore di grande cinema. Seguendo il suggerimento di una cara amica che adora Roth e che mi ha consigliato da tempo il libro, ora provvedo.


a me il libro era piaciuto abbastanza, non sapevo avessero fatto il film.
Roth dopo un po' mi stufa


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

io l'animale morente non sono riuscita a finirlo.
peso da morire, come putroppo io trovo quasi tutti i libri di roth


----------

